
John Resig's CSS optimization for F7U12 SubReddit (more than 6x improvement) - DanielRibeiro
http://www.reddit.com/r/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/comments/gwm95/rage_faster_fixed/
======
StavrosK
Hah, very nice! I'll make sure this gets implemented. I'm sort of kicking
myself for not doing it myself, but I just never noticed that images were
loaded again on each request...

------
Joakal
Incorrect headline, Reddit already utilises CSS sprites:
[http://www.reddit.com/static/sprite.png?v=0ec7f79c9f54824fde...](http://www.reddit.com/static/sprite.png?v=0ec7f79c9f54824fdef1fe36aef6ad27)

Headline should be: "John Resig's CSS optimization for Reddit's subreddit of
fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu (more than 6x improvement)"

~~~
seabee
CSS sprites wasn't the issue anyway. It was an interaction between the way the
CSS referenced images and reddit's overzealous optimisations for its CDN
turning every reference into a unique one.

------
alecco
Note it's an improvement for a particular sub-reddit.

Edit: nice, someone fixed the title.

------
ZackOfAllTrades
After reading it, it only improves a certain subreddit by 6x. It doesn't
actually change much for the overall site besides the fu subreddit.

~~~
StavrosK
Other subreddits aren't so image-heavy, and thus already load fast.

------
troels
Running Yslow or pagespeed on the site would have turned up the same thing.
Not to diminish John's effort, but it's really not black magic.

------
zitterbewegung
Do other subreddits use custom icons that would benefit with a similar
optimization not just f7u12? I think there are a few.

~~~
spydez
Yep. Quite a few use those same rage faces. Reddit really ought to just
implement that themselves and let subreddit mods turn it on or off, since
they're getting so popular.

------
midnightsun
Yeah, this is a nice improvement. You can see it in detail with a tool like
Slowcop (the identical resources loading):
[http://slowcop.com/reports/4db4dd3e728daf5e96000007/reddit-c...](http://slowcop.com/reports/4db4dd3e728daf5e96000007/reddit-
com-r-fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu)

------
mtogo
Please fix your title.

EDIT: Thanks.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Fixed. I am usually against long titles, but if the community prefer a more
specific, albeit longer, title, so be it.

~~~
mtogo
It's not a matter of specificity, it's a matter of inaccuracy.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Ok. I really appreciate the feedback. Hope it is better now.

------
Klonoar
Ah, nice, so a notable open source author of a massively successful frontend
library fixes a bug that's obvious to any frontend developer worth their salt.

It's nice, but news? Really?

~~~
wmeredith
Out of all the pretentious "this isn't Hacker News" comments, this is the most
ridiculous example I've seen. If this isn't Hacker News, what is?

~~~
mquander
Honestly? On the front page:

Magical Block Store: Why EBS Can't Work --
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479613>

Russia's Crime of the Century -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479865>

How many zeros are there in 2^n? --
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479129>

The difference is that those posts link to content which shows you something
interesting. As a consequence, two of them have interesting comments, too (the
political one can be excused.) It's hard for me to understand what is
interesting about John Resig fixing a relatively boring CSS performance bug,
but I guess that's why we all have our own vote button.

~~~
power78
I completely agree here. Hacker News has become a reddit cesspool over the
last year and the types of posts popular on reddit seem to make it over here.
I will leave this community in a year because I am sure the two communities
will begin to mimic each other too much.

If it wasn't John Resig who "fixed" the subreddit, then this would be lost in
the thousands of pointless posts. I hardly find this something worth of HN.

